# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Charlie Buckton

## lizann

Insiders on the set of Home & Away have hinted Esther Anderson's character, policewoman Charlie Buckton, could come out this year.

----------


## Perdita

Out of what/where?

----------


## Abigail

The closet. 

There have been rumours of a lesbian kiss.

----------


## Perdita

Ah rightie. Thanks.

----------


## lallylou85

> Insiders on the set of Home & Away have hinted Esther Anderson's character, policewoman Charlie Buckton, could come out this year.


I didn't see that 1 coming at all!!!!!!

----------


## Abbie

:EEK!:  wow really? That seems to have come from no where!!

----------


## Katy

thats what i was thinking, how does it explain, Roman, Angelo and werent there another fella

----------


## *-Rooney-*

wow didnt see that coming either

isnt she getting cosy with miles too in melbourne

----------


## Perdita

Slapper  :Angry:  Maybe it is the men in her life that have turned her off them for good  :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

How is she a slapper if she turns to women?

----------


## Perdita

Spoiler:    Because of trying it on with Miles.

----------


## Abbie

Spoiler:     oh you havent seen that bit yet, its really not that bad and its ok, I still like charlie  :Big Grin:

----------


## angelblue

Does anyone know when Angelo is back i really like him and charlie together?

----------


## tammyy2j

I cant stand the characters of Charlie and Ruby 

Charlie seems to throw herself at every man - is no one safe and now she is turning to women  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Abbie

> Does anyone know when Angelo is back i really like him and charlie together?


Same here  :Sad:  I hope he can come back

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I dont want him back - he killed jack  :Sad:

----------


## Abbie

Well when I think about that but I really liked him with charlie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/sto...006022,00.html 

HOME and Away is set to divide audiences when it introduces a lesbian romance at the end of this month. IS THIS TOO RISQUE FOR FAMILY VIEWING? 

The Channel 7 soapie has tough policewoman Charlie Buckton falling in love with Joey Collins, played by Kate Bell, who works on a trawler. 

They share a dance and a kiss, and over the following five weeks their relationship blossoms into love. 

Conservative family groups have reacted angrily to the plot in the PG-rated show, which boasts a large child and teen fan base. 

"They (Home and Away) continue to market to kids and they continue to develop quite sexualised plot lines," Pro-Family Perspectives director Angela Conway said. 

"The plot lines that young kids and teenagers should be presented with should be about really authentic relationships that are not just sexualised." 

Actor Esther Anderson, who plays Charlie Buckton, talked to gay friends in the lead-up to filming. 

Anderson said kissing another girl "wasn't that big a deal", and young viewers would accept the scenes. 

"You learn pretty much everything at school," she said. "I don't think it's like I'm lifting the lid on something they don't already know about. 

"To me there's no difference - love's love. The fact that your partner's the same sex is no different. You just want to be loved." 

In 2004, Channel 10 soapie Neighbours was attacked by talkback callers and conservative groups when it featured a lesbian kiss between schoolgirls Lana Crawford (Bridget Neval) and Sky Mangel (Stephanie McIntosh). 

Mark McCraith, of media communications company MindShare, said some advertisers would be nervous with the lesbian storyline. 

"It depends on how it is handled. If it is educational, that's fine," he said. 

"If it's handled in a way that is exploitative or sensationalised, some advertisers will be wary, especially those aiming at families and mothers." 

Psychologist Dr Janet Hall has praised the lesbian love plot, saying it allows families to discuss the topic. 

"Young audiences are basically aware of the whole gay thing anyway. All it's doing is reflecting society," she said. 

"It sounds like it is being treated with sensitivity, and this is great for all."

----------

lizann (12-03-2009)

----------


## Abigail

I wonder what Conrad will say to his girlfriend kissing another woman  :Ponder: 

Australia is so conservative, we had gay kisses on tv years ago. If people are offended by it, don't watch. 

What's the difference between Freya kissing Nicole and Charlie and Joey together? Aside from the fact that Charlie has a conflict of interests

  Spoiler:    as she's involved in Joey's rape case    there's nothing wrong with it.

----------


## miccisy

Plus nowadays what is the difference between a man and a woman kissing each other and 2 women kissing each other. It should be treated no differently.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

plus they show a lot more between a couple if they are of the opposite sexes, it will only be a kiss here and there so what is the big deal

----------


## lizann

What age is Charlie and what age is Joey?

----------


## Abigail

Charlie is about 26, not sure how old Joey is. I'm guessing around 20. The actress who plays her is 25.

----------

lizann (15-03-2009)

----------


## gemgem_160

Yes this is the 21st century after all and I think it will be great, all other soaps during the day have shown same things when i've been unwell to go to work, austrailia isn't any different to england to who people fall in love with.

----------


## tammyy2j

> What age is Charlie and what age is Joey?


Charlie is 26 and Joey is 18

----------

lizann (15-03-2009)

----------


## Abigail

Stories concerning Home and Away's upcoming gay kiss between Charlie Buckton and Joey Collins are dominating the media today in Australia.

Several sources are claiming that conservative lobby groups have forced Seven into cutting shots which show Joey and Charlie kissing.

However, BTTB can exclusively reveal that these rumours are NOT true.

A source on the show contacted us today to set the record straight, that the articles are completely unfounded and that the kiss will be airing on Tuesday night as originally planned.

Tuesday's episode will be the first time that the worried campaigners, fearing for the morals of youth of Australia, can see if they actually have got something to be worried about. We at BTTB can unequivocally state that they have nothing to fear but their fear.

We all know how the press likes to fill in the gaps, and this is one such instance. Seven have remained firm in their resolve to deliver storylines dealing with wide ranging issues. This is one storyline among many, a love story, which like all Home and Away love stories will have its tender moments and it's heartbreaking ones.

We at BTTB fully support the actors, writers, producers and all connected with the show in standing up to outdated prejudices, which are attempting to sexualise what is, at heart, a very tender love story.


http://www.backtothebay.net/news/200...ut_truth.shtml

----------


## Perdita

Australia's Seven Network has bowed to pressure from conservative groups and censored a lesbian kissing scene from an upcoming episode of Home and Away, reports The Australian.

Producers have been forced to cut intimate images from the scene, in which policewoman Charlie Buckton (Esther Anderson) and deckhand Joey Collins (Kate Bell) share a passionate kiss after dancing together on a boat, before it goes to air in Australia on Tuesday.

Speaking about the controversial storyline earlier this month, Anderson said: "You learn pretty much everything at school," she said. "I don't think it's like I'm lifting the lid on something they don't already know about.

"To me there's no difference - love's love. The fact that your partner's the same sex is no different. You just want to be loved."

Since the lesbian storyline began airing two weeks ago, over 100,000 viewers have tuned out and the network has been inundated with complaints from parents saying they don't want their children exposed to same-sex relationships in a family show.

----------


## Perdita

Rumours that Australia's Seven Network has censored a controversial upcoming lesbian kiss in Home And Away are not true, claims fan site Back To The Bay.

A media storm erupted over the weekend following a report in The Australian newspaper that producers of the soap had bowed to pressure from conservative groups and censored a kissing scene between policewoman Charlie Buckton (Esther Anderson) and deckhand Joey Collins (Kate Bell).

However, the website stated: "A source on the show contacted us today to set the record straight, that the articles are completely unfounded and that the kiss will be airing on Tuesday night as originally planned."

----------


## Perdita

A backstage battle has erupted between Seven Network executives over Home and Away's controversial lesbian plotline, reports The Australian.

The newspaper' s Media Diary blog reports that Seven's drama chief John Holmes had begged the producers of current affairs programme Today Tonight not to air a story about the storyline which gave a platform to anti-gay groups, but was overruled by Seven news executive Peter Meakin.

âWe just wanted to tell the story with honesty - there was no attempt to be prurient or sensationalist,â a Home and Away insider told the newspaper.

The much-hyped storyline, which made headlines after conservative groups called for it to be scrapped, will climax tonight in Australia when Charlie (Esther Anderson) and Joey (Kate Bell) share an intimate kiss onboard a boat.


*It is only a kiss, not a full blown sex scene *

----------


## Perdita

be aired in the UK, DS can confirm. 

Recent reports claimed that the soap's producers Seven Network were 'forced' to cut the kiss between policewoman Charlie Buckton (Esther Anderson) and deckhand Joey Collins (Kate Bell) after bowing to pressure from conservative groups. 

However, Five will broadcast the same version of the episode containing the kiss as was screened in Australia on Tuesday night. A number of other clinches are also due to air during the six-week storyline arc. 

A channel spokesperson this morning told DS: "Five, the UK broadcaster for Home and Away, will screen a lesbian kiss in a forthcoming episode. It forms part of a six-week long story, about the attraction between two female characters, Joey and Charlie. There will be several episodes where the characters kiss. 

"Producers at Channel Seven in Australia edit all episodes for artistic and editorial reasons only. The integrity of this important storyline remains uncompromised."

They added: "Five have never edited any episode of Home and Away and have no plans to in the future."

The episode featuring Charlie and Joey's kiss is due to air in the UK on Tuesday, April 14 on Five.

----------


## Abigail

The kiss wasn't cut. It was shown on Tuesday and I'm sure if ITV can show a gay kiss then so can channel 5.

I really don't see what people are getting into bed about. Homosexuality is all around us. Almost everyone knows someone who is gay or bisexual. It's nothing new and people who are gay shouldn't be treated as inferior to hetrosexuals.

----------


## Siobhan

> The kiss wasn't cut. It was shown on Tuesday and I'm sure if ITV can show a gay kiss then so can channel 5.
> 
> I really don't see what people are getting into bed about. Homosexuality is all around us. Almost everyone knows someone who is gay or bisexual. It's nothing new and people who are gay shouldn't be treated as inferior to hetrosexuals.


I think it has more to do with that audience than with the gay community

----------


## Abbie

I just dont see the big deal

----------


## Perdita

On UK tv we have seen gay people kissing so many times, I don't understand th fuss about it, are our Australian cousins so much pruder?

----------


## Abigail

Yep, censorship is a big issue over there. If something doesn't come within the realms of 'normal' then you can bet there will be pressure groups on hand to campaign against it. 

Even their internet content in censored and monitored by the government.

----------

lallylou85 (03-04-2009)

----------


## Perdita

[QUOTE=Abigail;654357]Yep, censorship is a big issue over there. If something doesn't come within the realms of 'normal' then you can bet there will be pressure groups on hand to campaign against it. 

*Even their internet content in censored and monitored by the government.[/*QUOTE]

You are not joking, aren't you?  :EEK!:  I always thought the Australians were far more liberal than most other countries.

----------


## Abigail

I'm not joking. The degree of censorship depends on the state or territory. 

In depth http://www.efa.org.au/Issues/Censor/cens1.html

Wiki http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interne...p_in_Australia

----------


## Perdita

Crikey, I would never have thought this. Thanks for posting the links.

----------


## BROOOCE

:Cheer:

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away will proceed with screening a second lesbian kiss, defying outraged parent and conservative groups, reports the Herald Sun.

The controversial storyline, which sees policewoman Charlie Buckton (Esther Anderson) embark on a romance with local deck hand Joey Collins (Kate Bell), has caused outrage in Australia among conservatives who have blasted the plot as sexualised and inappropriate for the show's 7pm PG-rated timeslot.

Speaking to gay website samesame.com.au, Channel Seven head of creative drama Bevan Lee said: "There'll be another one in a few episodes' time. I think that clearly shows Channel Seven is not backing away from these kinds of stories.

"The thing that saddens me, as a gay writer, is that a beautiful six-week story has been reduced to a facile argument about six missing seconds of screen time.

"What is a beautiful lesbian storyline has now been hijacked by interest groups, and it will now make it harder for us to do this in the future."

The first kiss, which went to air in Australia last Tuesday, drew in 1.194 million viewers, a spike of 58,000 viewers from the previous episode.

*So this storyline lasts only 6 weeks and people are up in arms for watching two women kiss each other a couple of times - beggars belief.*

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Esther Anderson has said that she's surprised by the reaction to the current lesbian plot involving her character, policewoman Charlie Buckton.

The controversial plot, which sees Charlie fall in love with Joey Collins (Kate Bell), has stirred up a wave of emotion and sparked fierce debate in Australia with newspapers and talkback radio inundated with comments and complaints.

"It's amazing that it's still such a taboo subject in this day and age because it's everywhere," Anderson told the Herald Sun. "The gay population is growing. To me there's no difference - love's love. The fact that your partner's the same sex is no different. The only difference is all that stigma society attaches to it.

"The storyline explores all those issues of discrimination and stigma but it also shows it's a beautiful love story like any other romance on the show."

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Esther Anderson has reportedly quit her role as Charlie Buckton. 

The 32-year-old has left the soap in order to try and launch a career in Hollywood next year, Australian paper The Telegraph reports. 

It is not yet known how Anderson will depart the soap, though her exit is tipped to tie in with Charlie's romance with River Boy Brax (Steve Peacocke). 

Home and Away producer Cameron Welsh refused to be drawn into speculation over Anderson's future, writing on Twitter: "Sorry folks, haven't seen the paper and I don't comment on cast rumours."

Anderson has been involved in several major storylines since joining the cast in 2008, including a controversial lesbian relationship between Charlie and Joey Collins (Kate Bell) in 2009. 

Anderson recently denied rumours that she is dating Peacocke in real life.

*On another forum they are discussing that she gets shot  Did not like her character at first but now I do*

----------

Dazzle (21-11-2011), tammyy2j (21-11-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Yay great news  :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------


## Dazzle

I'll miss Charlie  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away actress Esther Anderson has revealed that she is "lucky" to be slim.

The 32-year-old Australian actress, who plays Charlie Buckton in the soap, said that she can pretty much eat whatever she likes but still tries to be "kind" to her body.

Anderson told New Idea magazine: "I'm pretty kind to [my body] and I feel I'm pretty balanced. I definitely feel better eating healthy. McDonald's is my weakness! I have it once a week. I order a large Filet-O-Fish meal, six nuggets and a caramel sundae every time.

"My exercise routine is pretty moderate and I don't like the gym. As far as cardio, I don't have to slim down so just walking around is enough. I feel lucky in that way. I think a lot of people might see me eating junk and think I can eat whatever I want because I'm petite, but I do have to balance it out. I use a yoga mat at home for toning and strengthening exercises."

Anderson admitted that she has "become more accepting" of her body as she has got older but added that she would "like a bit more booty". She also revealed that she like to show off body parts that make her "feel womanly", such as her legs.

The actress also advised women to "start looking after yourself when you're young", to "be healthy and balanced" and not to "deprive yourself" of treats because doing so only makes people crave them more.

In October last year, Anderson admitted that she lost too much weight while taking part in Dancing with the Stars, adding: "It's history now, and I feel really good and womanly again."

----------


## tammyy2j

> Home and Away actress Esther Anderson has revealed that she is "lucky" to be slim.
> 
> The 32-year-old Australian actress, who plays Charlie Buckton in the soap, said that she can pretty much eat whatever she likes but still tries to be "kind" to her body.
> 
> Anderson told New Idea magazine: "I'm pretty kind to [my body] and I feel I'm pretty balanced. I definitely feel better eating healthy. McDonald's is my weakness! I have it once a week. I order a large Filet-O-Fish meal, six nuggets and a caramel sundae every time.
> 
> "My exercise routine is pretty moderate and I don't like the gym. As far as cardio, I don't have to slim down so just walking around is enough. I feel lucky in that way. I think a lot of people might see me eating junk and think I can eat whatever I want because I'm petite, but I do have to balance it out. I use a yoga mat at home for toning and strengthening exercises."
> 
> Anderson admitted that she has "become more accepting" of her body as she has got older but added that she would "like a bit more booty". She also revealed that she like to show off body parts that make her "feel womanly", such as her legs.
> ...


She does look really thin lately

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Esther Anderson has revealed plans to try and crack America.

The actress, who plays Charlie Buckton in the Australian soap, quit the show in 2011 and filmed her last scenes in August.   :EEK!: 

Anderson, whose final scenes air this week in Australia as Charlie leaves Summer Bay for good, will now focus on launching a successful career in Hollywood.

"One minute your life is one thing and the next you have no ties, no job and feel fantastic. It's liberating," she told the Daily Telegraph.

"I went to LA for a couple of weeks, took some meetings and did a bit of driving on the other side of the road.

"I don't have a plan set in concrete to move there just yet. But there is so much more work over there."

The 32-year-old has already landed some modelling jobs in the US, although she insisted that "acting is what I want to do".

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Ruby Buckton faced a heartbreaking decision as the soap returned to screens in Australia today (Monday).

Back in November, the show's 2011 season finale episode left Ruby's mother Charlie in a critical condition after she was shot twice by vengeful Jake Pirovic (Fletcher Humphrys).

Following weeks of speculation over the character's future, today's 2012 premiere saw Charlie rushed to hospital after she was found by her loved ones.

When Charlie's lover Brax (Steve Peacocke) discovered who was responsible for her injuries, he raced off for a dramatic showdown with villainous Jake.

However, Ruby stayed at the hospital and there was heartache in store for the student after Charlie returned from emergency surgery.

Local doctor Sid Walker (Robert Mammone) was forced to break the news to Ruby that Charlie was only being kept alive by a ventilator and, as there was nothing more that medics could do, she would never breathe on her own again.

As Charlie's next of kin, Ruby was then left with the decision over whether her life support should be turned off - which later plunged Brax into turmoil as he was determined not to give up on his girlfriend.

The drama will continue to play out in tomorrow's episode as Ruby was unable to make a decision straight away.

At the weekend, Esther Anderson - who plays Charlie - confirmed her departure from the soap. However, details of the character's final scenes have always been kept tightly under wraps.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 7pm on Network Seven in Australia and weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Esther Anderson has said that the soap's bosses were right to kill off her character Charlie Buckton.

Charlie died in the latest episode to air in Australia in the tragic aftermath of her shooting at the hands of Jake Pirovic (Fletcher Humphrys).

Anderson, who quit the show to pursue new projects, has now insisted that there was no other way for Charlie to bow out from Summer Bay without lover Brax.

"When I read the final script for Charlie's exit, I made sure I was in the privacy of my own home," she told Home and Away's official website. "It was written really well - it was a tragic love story and I hope the fans like it."

Anderson continued: "It's a great storyline. The writers have just done a brilliant job with these two characters - the whole journey from start to finish. Some fans will be disappointed that they didn't end up together. Well, they did, but she dies! 

"But [producer] Cameron Welsh even said to me, after they've invested so much getting these two together and they've gone through so much hardship, she wouldn't just leave for [another] reason. She wouldn't just leave the Bay, so I think it had to be this way."

Revealing her initial reaction to the story twist, she confirmed: "I started sobbing! But that was the initial shock. You play this character for three and a half years and you really empathise with them. You have to love a part of them - it's a little extension of you. So it's just so final, the death. 

"But once I had time to let it sink in, now I'm really, really happy with the ending. It's very dramatic and it's definitely going out with a bang, so to speak!"

Meanwhile, Steve Peacocke - who plays Brax - promised that his character will be affected by Charlie's death for some time to come.

"I don't know what the writers have got in store for Brax beyond the next month or two, but it just propels him into some pretty cool stuff," he explained. 

"And what I know is going to happen is that Charlie's got a lot to do with what Brax does in the future, because she may well have been the love of Brax's life."

Home and Away airs weekdays at 7pm on Network Seven in Australia and weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------


## Katy

Cant wait to see these episodes in the UK.!

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Esther Anderson is believed to be dating Australian Football League player Joel Selwood.

The 43-year-old Australian actress has reportedly been spotted cosying up to 23-year-old Geelong Cats captain Selwood over the past few weeks.

According to the Herald Sun, Anderson and Selwood met for the first time at a president's lunch in Geelong last June and then saw each other again at the Melbourne Cup races and at the Pier to Pub swim in Lorne. 

Anderson admitted to TV Week magazine that there is a new man on the scene, saying: "Yeah, there might be someone I like, but it's early days. I'm not saying anything."

Her last known relationship was with her former Home and Away co-star Conrad Coleby, but they split in 2010.

Anderson recently revealed that she has landed some modelling work in Hollywood, but added that "acting is what [she] want[s] to do". 

Despite not having a "plan set in concrete to move" to LA permanently, she did admit that "there is so much more work over there".


Can't see the 20-year age gap working for long but wish them good luck   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

She is 43  :EEK!:

----------


## Dazzle

> She is 43


That's a mistake - she's 33 according to Wiki, which is about what she looks like.

----------


## alan45

Home and Away airs drama and heartache at the hospital next week as Charlie Buckton fights for her life and Stu Henderson recovers from a brutal beating.

Charlie (Esther Anderson) is left in a critical condition after being shot in an upcoming episode, before her lover Brax (Steve Peacocke) and daughter Ruby (Rebecca Breeds) receive the heartbreaking news that her life support should be turned off as there's nothing more that the doctors can do.

Meanwhile, Stu (Brenton Thwaites) is attacked by Sid (Robert Mammone) after his violence towards Sasha (Demi Harman) comes to light. As Stu is rushed to hospital after the bashing, Sid must face the music over his act of vengeance.

----------

Dazzle (08-02-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Esther Anderson is to make a return for several upcoming episodes of Home and Away, it has been reported. 

The 33-year-old actress, who played policewoman Charlie Buckton on the soap, left last year to pursue a career in Los Angeles.

Her character was apparently killed off the show in January after suffering fatal gunshot wounds. 

According to the Herald Sun, Anderson will be filming "a handful" of new episodes in December, to air next year. 

Anderson said of her return: "I told my mum and dad that I was coming back, and they almost fell off their chairs. They said: 'Hang on, didn't Charlie die?'

"It's hilarious, because this time 12 months ago I was keeping it the biggest secret from everyone as to whether Charlie would live or die, and now I'm in the same boat again as far as not giving anything away."

A 90-minute season finale episode of Home And Away airs Wednesday (November 28) in Australia. 


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1....html#ixzz2DAp


Maybe Brax has a dream??

----------

Dazzle (25-11-2012), lizann (25-11-2012), TaintedLove (25-11-2012), tammyy2j (25-11-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Ah jeez please keep her dead and be in a dream only

----------

lizann (25-11-2012)

----------


## TaintedLove

I hope Ruby doesn`t come back too. I loved Charlie, but disliked Ruby.
Does anyone know when Home & Away comes back after the holidays in Australia please?

----------


## TaintedLove

I hope Ruby doesn`t come back too. I loved Charlie, but disliked Ruby.
Does anyone know when Home & Away comes back after the holidays in Australia please?

----------


## lizann

esther must not have got any work in america so

----------


## honey12

yay charlie is coming back  :Smile:  but its only for a few episodes so i would say it is only as either ghostly form or a dream !

----------


## dawnie.r

It has to be a dream 

i am rather cnfused on how they are going to do this

----------


## dawnie.r

It has to be a dream 

i am rather cnfused on how they are going to do this

----------


## honey12

Yea i agree,
i dont understand why they are doing it

----------


## honey12

Yea i agree,
i dont understand why they are doing it

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Steve Peacocke has praised Esther Anderson's return storyline in an interview with Digital Spy.

The actor, who plays Summer Bay bad boy Brax, promised that there are "really cool" scenes ahead on the soap as Anderson reprises her role as Charlie Buckton.

Brax was left devastated last year as his lover Charlie passed away in hospital after being shot, but show bosses have since announced that the popular character will be back for several upcoming episodes.

While story details have yet to be officially confirmed, fans are currently expecting Charlie to be back in a vision or a dream.

Peacocke told Digital Spy: "I just thought, 'How the hell are they going to do it?' because she's dead! But then I read the material and I thought, 'Wow, this is actually a really cool way that they've gone about it'.

"Lots of people have lost loved ones and it will resonate with them, particularly because there's that thing where you wish you would have said something. We've shot some stuff and there's more to come, I think. Well, maybe!"

He continued: "[Charlie is] not back in real life, but the way she comes back is pretty clever. When I read it, I thought, 'Oh wow, that's a cool way to do this'.

"It's in a way that you can imagine happening. It comes with a whole other story climaxing at the same time, so it's really cool."

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 in the UK, and weekdays at 7pm on Network Seven in Australia.

----------


## tammyy2j

Home and Away bosses have released a new trailer advertising Esther Anderson's return as Charlie Buckton.

It was announced last November that Anderson was reprising her role as Charlie for upcoming episodes of the show.

Charlie was killed last year when her enemy Jake Pirovic made a shock return and shot her twice.

She returns to former boyfriend Brax in a vision. Brax has recently started a new relationship with Ricky Sharpe who is the sister of his enemy Adam. 

However, Brax will soon be faced with a dilemma when Adam forces him to choose between saving the life of Ricky or his brother's girlfriend Tamara.

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Esther Anderson has said that Charlie Buckton's return scenes are 'very special'.

It was announced last year that Anderson was reprising her role as Charlie. She will appear to Brax (Steve Peacocke) in a vision whilst he is in a coma following a shoot-out with rival Adam Sharpe (Martin Lynes).

Speaking about her return to the soap, Anderson told TV Week: "Stepping back into Charlie's shoes was very special. I was really stoked they even wanted me back.

"As soon as I read what they'd written for Charlie, I really liked it. It resonated with me straight away and I knew Steve (Peacocke) and I would be able to make it work, and they would be really compelling scenes."

Anderson also admitted that she was nervous during her first day back on set.

"I was actually a bit nervous when I was back filming these episodes. It was funny cause my first day on set reminded me of Steve's first day on set when he'd been really nervous.

"It was like we had swapped roles."

Watch a preview of Charlie's return below:

----------

